# Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k



## ziruam (25. Februar 2011)

*Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

welche kühler in der preisklasse 0-40 € sind gut für das übertakten des 2500k. welche haben das beste preis/leistungsverhältnis?
hab im moment einen Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 und ich glaub nicht das der genügend kühlt.


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

Du meinst Kühler.  In. der Preisklasse ganz klar der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

um 1€ wirst nichts bekommen^^

würd auch den scythe mugen 2 nehmen, für den preis einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## derP4computer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Ja, nimm den Mugen 2.


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

für den preis gibts eig nix besseres...

nur musst du halt drauf achten das dein case groß genug ist...


----------



## moejoe01 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Damit ich nich nen neuen Thread aufmachen muss, würd ich gern wissen welcher kühler wohl der beste ist bis um 80€ Bin auch sehr am überlegen ne Corsair H50 oder H70 zu nehmen.


----------



## Ahab (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Bis 80€ H70. Alternativ Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, Thermalright Archon oder auch Prolimatech Genesis.


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

ähm ja, vorallem wen das limit bei 40€ ist...

zuerst lesen, dann schreiben...


----------



## b00gie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*



moejoe01 schrieb:


> Damit ich nich nen neuen Thread aufmachen muss, würd ich gern wissen welcher kühler wohl der beste ist bis um 80€ Bin auch sehr am überlegen ne Corsair H50 oder H70 zu nehmen.


 
@AntiFanboy: Vielleicht mal einen Post drüber lesen und dann meckern wer nicht lesen kann!


----------



## PEG96 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Ich empfehle auch den mugen 2, das pl ist top


----------



## PIXI (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

@ziruam: ja würde auch den mugen 2 vorschlagen, oder du wartest bis der mugen 3 rauskommt (sollte nach der messe soweit sein, preislich denke ich auch in deinem rahmen)

@moejoe01: würde den genesis nehmen (aufpassen auf die höhe der ram-module), den silver-arrow und die h50 oder h70 nur wenn du kein platz im case hast weil sie einfach recht laut sind...


gruß PIX


----------



## ziruam (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

muss man auch beim mugen 2 aufpassen auf die ram größe? habe
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)


----------



## PIXI (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

http://www.pc-cooling.info/kuehlertests/01082010/mugen2b/mugen2b_gr.jpg
hier hast du mal ein bild hoffe damit ist die frage geklärt


----------



## moejoe01 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Passt die H70 auf 1155 ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. März 2011)

moejoe01 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt die H70 auf 1155 ?



Ja, aber die h70 ist sehrlaut, im Vergleich zur h50und bringt nur eine geringe Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur h50


----------



## xeno75 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*



moejoe01 schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr am überlegen ne Corsair H50 oder H70 zu nehmen.



Wenn es noch etwas Zeit hat, dann warte doch auf die H60. Die H70 soll zwar etwas stärker kühlen aber die H60 ist neuer, wird wahrscheinlich leiser sein und sieht besser aus (Geschmacksfrage, klar)

Hydro Series


----------



## moejoe01 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Sind die schläuche der H70/50 lang genug damit man den radiator im gehäuse unden vorne einbauen kann, sprich unterhalb der festplattenschächte?


----------



## ReaCT (4. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Der Genesis müsste ungefähr gleich kühlen, wie eine H70 und kühlt dein Mobo mit. Außerdem ist er etwas günstiger und sieht(je nach Lüfter) nach meinem Geschmack auch besser aus. Also das wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## FreezerX (4. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ähm ja, vorallem wen das limit bei 40€ ist...
> 
> zuerst lesen, dann schreiben...


 
Ahab hat auf einen Post über sich geantwortet. Also, erst lesen, dann schreiben *g* 
Bis 40€ kann man mit dem Mugen 2 Rev. B nix falsch machen.


----------



## shokii (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

preisleistung sind scythe mugen2 & scythe yasya wirklich unschlagbar


----------



## moejoe01 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Passt der Silver Arrow in jedes gehäuse? Das ist ja ein riesen teil. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Alienware Predator 2.0, wen ich das noch richtig in errinerung habe ist es eigentlich ein Chieftec gehäuse als basis. Wen ich mir Unboxing videos auf Youtube anschaue könnte man meinen das der nur in big tower reingeht.


----------



## elohim (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Der sollte passen, es kommt nur auf die Breite des Gehäuses anund deins ist 21,5cm breit, aber am besten misst du selbst mal aus, von CPU bis seitenwand....


----------



## moejoe01 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Wollte ich machen jedoch is das gehäuse leer, es sind n tick über 19cm von mainboardplatte bis zur seitenwand. Der Cpu kühler hat ja 16 cm höhe mainboard mit cpu drauf haben glaub keine 3 cm ne ?


----------



## facehugger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

Ich würde dem i5-2500K den Thermalright Archon gönnen. Ist nicht so fett wie der Silver Arrow und die Kühlleistung ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben

Gruß


----------



## elohim (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*

aber der Archon ist dafür noch höher

@moejoe: ja sollte hinhauen


----------



## facehugger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zum Übertakten von Core i5-2500k*



elohim schrieb:


> aber der Archon ist dafür noch höher


 Hast Recht, genau 1cm. Sollte aber trotzdem bei den meisten Gehäusen passen. Mit einem Seitenlüfter sieht es da wahrscheinlich wieder anders aus...

Gruß


----------

